# Kindle Software Update 4.1.1. (Kindle Basic/KNT/K4)



## digiridan (Jan 15, 2013)

It's here. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelgi?nodeId=200774090


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!

Mine hasn't updated yet.  I manually updated the PW, I think I'll let this one ride for awhile and see how it goes.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . .to clarify . . . this is for the basic kindle -- non touch, non keyboard -- yes?

Now I have both the PW and this one to update.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Is this for the PW?


----------



## digiridan (Jan 15, 2013)

No, this one is for basic kindle (firmware 4.x.x). You can see it on the picture of you open that link


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The firmware numbers differ by device.  

The basic Kindles have 4.XXX series firmware

The PW and Touch are 5.XXX series firmware

The original Fires are 6.xxx series firmware

2d Gen Fires (non HD) are 10.xxx series firmware

The 7" Fire HDs are 7.XXX series firmware

The 8" Fire HDs are 8.Xxx series firmware

Betsy


----------



## IloveKindleAV (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine is haven't update yet either. Where can I find it? Thanks!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I'll update this weekend if I don't get it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The link is in the OP and instructions can be found at the link.



digiridan said:


> It's here.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelgi?nodeId=200774090


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I updated both of mine last night.  The basic kindle one downloads really fast --probably only a patch.  The PW one took longer.  Both took about the same time to update once the process was started.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know. I don't bother waiting weeks anymore. It used to be that the update would come within 2 weeks, but I assume that now with so many kindles out there, I had to wait either 3 weeks or a month once without an update.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Something missing from this thread.....what is this update about??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's minor--going from 4.1.0 to 4.1.1. If you click the link in the original post, it tells you there. Seems to me they were stablity or something.

EDIT:


> optimizations for your Kindle's performance




Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Amazon page does not say what the update does.  Here is a copy and paste of what they say:

"We have a new, free software update available for Kindle. The software update will be delivered wirelessly and includes optimizations for your Kindle's performance. This update automatically downloads and installs for Kindle customers; however, you can also manually download the software and update your device via USB cable."

I've had my wi-fi on both of my basic kindles (silver and black) for about 24 hours, but it hasn't updated. I downloaded the update file but have not used it yet. I was wondering what it changes.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

If it removes having to click on "follow link" after clicking on a link... I'd be tickled to bits.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NightGoat said:


> If it removes having to click on "follow link" after clicking on a link... I'd be tickled to bits.


? In what context, NightGoat?

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I installed the update on my black and silver K4s last night.  Not sure what it does, but the old K4 appears to have darker text.  But I haven't read on it since I bought the black one, so I'm not sure about that.  I read on my fire last night, so I still don't know what is different on my black K4.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I did not think that the K4 came in black? I do know that the K5 comes in silver & black.

I manually updated tonight, but had trouble. I put the software on my kindle & went to update it. I've done this many times, so I know the drill. It didn't work. Nothing. I repeated this twice more. Nothing. I removed & replaced the software. I clicked the update on the kindle. Nothing. I shut off the kindle. Put it back on. Tried the update again. Nothing. Then, I held the power button in for 40 sec's to reboot. Tried the update again. It worked. 1st time this has happened to me. I was beginning to think that my K4 did not like this particular update.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Toby said:


> I did not think that the K4 came in black? I do know that the K5 comes in silver & black.
> 
> I manually updated tonight, but had trouble. I put the software on my kindle & went to update it. I've done this many times, so I know the drill. It didn't work. Nothing. I repeated this twice more. Nothing. I removed & replaced the software. I clicked the update on the kindle. Nothing. I shut off the kindle. Put it back on. Tried the update again. Nothing. Then, I held the power button in for 40 sec's to reboot. Tried the update again. It worked. 1st time this has happened to me. I was beginning to think that my K4 did not like this particular update.


I have the K4 Silver (2011) and K4 Black (2012). Both use series 4 software.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know that the K4 came in silver & black.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to be clear, when the $69 Kindle first came out in the new colors, we tended to call it the K5 here on KB.  But the firmware is 4.X.X and so many people continued to refer to it as a K4.  I think it's mostly referred to these days as the $69 Kindle which avoids the whole K4/K5 question..


Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Uh, makes sense. Some people don't keep track, care, or are confused about which generation device that they have, since the companies keep calling their device the "new" device. I enjoy keeping track of the generations.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ? In what context, NightGoat?
> 
> Betsy


With the KK/K3, if I wanted to click on a link in the TOC, I just simply navigated to the link and was taken to the chapter I wanted to go to.
The K4, click on a link and a box comes up asking if I want to follow the link. WELL DUH!
It's a little annoying to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NightGoat said:


> With the KK/K3, if I wanted to click on a link in the TOC, I just simply navigated to the link and was taken to the chapter I wanted to go to.
> The K4, click on a link and a box comes up asking if I want to follow the link. WELL DUH!
> It's a little annoying to me.


I can see that.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

The only difference I've noticed so far is that as you move a cursor down the page, if there is a link (like to a footnote), the cursor will automatically jump over the link instead of requiring you to hit the arrow key to move left to right over to it.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

mlewis78 said:


> I installed the update on my black and silver K4s last night. Not sure what it does, but the old K4 appears to have darker text. But I haven't read on it since I bought the black one, so I'm not sure about that. I read on my fire last night, so I still don't know what is different on my black K4.


Darker text came to the $79 Kindle 4 already in a past update, just like it did for Kindle 3 as well. Current firmwares feature darker fonts than older firmwares.

Of course how dark depends on the screen hardware. The $69 Kindle "5" adds to this by having a darker screen, so even with this software that is the one with the darkest text, so in that case there is a hardware difference as well. $79 Kindle 4 is less dark than $69 Kindle "5", but darker than Kindle 3.

(If anyone cares more I covered this stuff in my past $69 Kindle 5 reviews and comparisons, links in signature.)


----------

